# Some thoughts on hexagonal watches....why aren't there more?



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

So I was doing a bit of lollygagging the other day, looking at watches on google, and happened to do a quick search for hexagonal watches. Surprisingly, there really are not that many around, and the ones that pop up are frankly not all that attractive.









There are plenty of octagonal watches around, of which the most famous is arguably the AP Royal Oak, but if you think about it hexagonal watches should really make more sense&#8230;. after all, there are 60 minutes in an hour, a number neatly divisible by 6 but not by 8. Looking at it a bit more I think I may have hit on the reason behind this apparent peculiarity, which is that for reasons of design an octagon is much easier to work with because it offers the opportunity for flat edges at 3, 6, 9 & 12, and this is especially useful if you want your crown in its traditional spot at 3.

A hexagon on the other hand, is not as straightforward. You can have flat edges at 12 and 6, but these will result in points at 3 and 9 and you may have to move your crown to 4. Or you can keep the flat edges at 3 and 9, but then 12 and 6 will be points and other considerations come into play. All in all, working with hexagons is not as straightforward.









Still, my view is that hexagonal watches have not been sufficiently explored and so Iset about seeing what could be done. Is it really that difficult?Are designers just being lazy? Could someone like Genta have done for the hexagon what he did for the octagon?

I'm sure you will spot that the watch below owes a bit to the Royal Oak, and I also tried to smooth out the sharp edges of the hexagon somewhat in the style of the Nautilus. I figured I'd put the flat edges at 1, 3, 5,7, 9, & 11 and make use of the six points or corners of the hexagon for the indices ( 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and top) and keep the whole thing as simple as possible. And so I give you the Hercules Hexcalibre&#8230;









Here are a couple of variations, the Hexcelsior adds a second hand and date, the Hexpedition a second hand and Arabic numerals at the points (2, 4, 6,8, 10, 12)

















This next one has a more marine feel to it with the added 6 screws/bolts. I like the way they make the case part of the design by doubling as the indices for 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11. It would be cool of they could be lumed (maybe tritium?) so that the circles show up in the dark too.









And just for good measure a chrono. It seemed to me that the obvious place for the pushers was up top, maybe a little play on the seventies feel with the bullhead layout.









So there you have it. I hope I've shown that hexagonal watches not only make sense, but can make attractive timepieces too (feedback welcome!).

The exercise was purely from a styling point of view, I have not given any thought to movements or any other technical specifications. For example, on the Hexaqua, I have no idea if it is possible/feasible to position the 6 screws where they are, or how this would impact on the crystal etc. Like I said, it was just to illustrate a point about hexagons as a viable watch shape.

I think my personal faves are the Hexcalibre and the Hexaqua, with the latter probably just shading it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Mechatime, who makes that black leather strap in your first photo?


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

For usual I would say that there are not many hexagonal watches because the shape wouldn't sell as good as a round one. But your design is really amazing piece of art. For usual you don't read something like this much from me. But I am really impressed. Of course my liking means much, but the combination of the Dials and the case is really something. I made an hexagonal watch design long time ago but never produced it. I just saw a bug on the sideview This shows that I was still learning at that time when i sketched this


----------



## mechatime (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Jeff,

Wearusually to buy our straps from "POLETTO CINTURINI" in Italy
You can easy find them on Google


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, they look very nice.

Forza Ferrari!


----------



## rdunlop21 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi HerculesM, this is something I have always thought of. I am currently in the process of designing a hexagonal watch (including the branding/marketing around it) and I have come across all the issues you have mentioned. I am keen to get people's feedback on this topic and I will post some of my designs during my project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Great work you put into this. I love the Hexachron!


----------



## Tighthands (Jan 16, 2015)

Not only can hexagon watches look great, they can serve in practicality too.

Hexagons; owing to their structure strength, is the strongest shape among all other shapes. This is also why bess make their beehives with this shape.


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

rdunlop21 said:


> Hi HerculesM, this is something I have always thought of. I am currently in the process of designing a hexagonal watch (including the branding/marketing around it) and I have come across all the issues you have mentioned. I am keen to get people's feedback on this topic and I will post some of my designs during my project


Look forward to seeing them


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Great work you put into this. I love the Hexachron!


Thanks!


----------



## ddkhalaji (Feb 20, 2012)

Tighthands said:


> Not only can hexagon watches look great, they can serve in practicality too.
> 
> Hexagons; owing to their structure strength, is the strongest shape among all other shapes. This is also why bess make their beehives with this shape.


Actually triangles are the strongest shape.

I look forward to seeing some hexagon watch designs in the future!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

IWC DaVinci


----------



## rdunlop21 (Jul 29, 2015)

I know this thread hasn't been active for 6 months but I thought I would follow up. I promised I was working on some hexagonal watches and I'm getting closer to launch so happy to share. I'll start a specific thread at some point but as more of a lurker than a poster I thought I would just share here...below are a few of the models that I will be releasing 


@FinnWatches on social media


----------



## rdunlop21 (Jul 29, 2015)

Forgot the photos...

























@FinnWatches on social media


----------



## timefan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Like the dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdunlop21 (Jul 29, 2015)

timefan44 said:


> Like the dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I have just started a new thread about the release of Finn Watches. Aiming to launch on Kickstarter in May. Thread is here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3083914


----------



## timefan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Old thread I know but it seemed appropriate


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Why resist. Found a 20% off code so under $300 inc tax (free shipping) 100 day return policy. They say a portion of the proceeds goes towards removing plastic from the ocean (the equivalent of 229 bottles) and my confirmation email shows details about where they are doing that which is pretty neat.
I chose the blue dial "Heyerdahl'. The website said 36 were left, and after my order I do see it dropped to 35. The caseback has "No. 000" so it seems they're numbered. There are 66 left in the black dial so maybe 100 of each? I'll try to find out. 

Some more pics/renders


----------

